# معايا خبر حلو ..... لا يفوتكم !!



## توتا توتى (2 يناير 2012)

دورة تنمية المهارت الماليه لغير الماليين 

أهداف الدورة : 
- تمكين المشاركين من الاطلاع وبشكل واقعي على الوضع المالي للمنشاة .
- تمكين المشاركين من اتخاذ القرارات ذات الأثر الفعال على كافة الأنشطة ذات الطابع المالي كالديون والربحية والسيولة والمخزون من جهة وعلى الحصول على التسهيلات المناسبة في الوقت المناسب دون أن تتكبد المنشاة نفقات استدانة عالية ودون أن تكون مضطرة لتسييل أصولها.
- تفعيل مساهمة المشاركين في كيفية قراءة المعلومات والبيانات المحاسبية واتخاذ القرارات المالية.
- تشكيل مجموعات عمل لتطبيق استخدام المؤشرات وتحليل النسب المالية.
محتويات الدورة :

الوحدة الأولى: المفاهيم المحاسبية
- مفهوم المحاسبة المالية
- أهدافها
- فروع المحاسبة
- المبادئ المحاسبية
- المصطلحات المالية

الوحدة الثانية: مخرجات المحاسبة المالية
- التقارير المالية
- أنواع التقارير
- الفئات التي تستفيد من التقارير المالية

الوحدة الثالثة: قائمة الدخل
- مفهوم قائمة الدخل
- أهداف إعداد قائمة الدخل
- شكل قائمة الدخل
- دلالات قائمة الدخل
- تمرينات متنوعة على كيفية إعداد وقراءة قائمة الدخل

الوحدة الرابعة : قائمة المركز المالي
- مفهوم قائمة المركز المالي
- تقسيمات قائمة المركز المالي إلى أصول وخصوم
- أهداف إعداد قائمة المركز المالي
- الإفصاح وأهميته في قائمة المركز المالي
- كيفية إعداد قائمة المركز المالي
- تمرينات متنوعة على إعداد قائمة المركز المالي

الوحدة الخامسة : التحليل المالي
- مفهوم التحليل المالي 
- أهداف التحليل المالي
- طرق التحليل المالي المختلفة
- استخدام المؤشرات في التحليل المالي وقراءة مدلولاتها
- تمرينات متنوعة على قراءة الميزانيات وتحليل القوائم المالية

الوحدة السادسة: الغش في التقارير المالية
- دوافع الغش في التقارير المالية
- أساليب ممارسة الغش في التقارير المالية
أرقام الإتصال :
الرقم الموحد : 920022289 من خارج المملكة : 0096612933217 - 0096614612799
البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]
يشرفنا زيارة موقعنا للتعرف على المزيد ظ…ط±ظƒط² ط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط±ط¤ظ‰ ظ„ظ„طھط¯ط±ظٹط¨
وللحصول على عروض خاصة وهدايانا تابعونا على الفيس بوك :
facebook.com/alruaafortraining


----------



## tjarksa (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: معايا خبر حلو ..... لا يفوتكم !!*

الله يوفقك .


----------



## جوو الرياض (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: معايا خبر حلو ..... لا يفوتكم !!*

مووفقه ان شاء الله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: معايا خبر حلو ..... لا يفوتكم !!*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

